# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  "فوری"مهلت ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 98 تا 6 اسفند تمدید شد

## sina_hp

*پيرو اطلاعيه‌ مورخ 97/11/24 بدين وسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان متقاضي ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1398 براي‌ پذيرش در رشته‌هاي با آزمون در دوره‌هاي روزانه، نوبت دوم «شبانه»، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي، پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور، مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در رشته‌هاي با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي مي‌رساند كه به منظور فراهم نمودن تسهيلات بيشتر براي آن دسته از داوطلباني كه تا اين تاريخ (97/12/02) براي ثبت‌نام اقدام ننموده‌اند، ترتيبي اتخاذ گرديده است كه تا روز دوشنبه مورخ 97/12/06 نيز بتوانند نسبت به ثبت‌نام در اين آزمون اقدام نمايند. 

لذا متقاضيان، ضرورت دارد كه در مهلت در نظر گرفته شده و پس از مطالعه دقيق دفترچه راهنما (دفترچه راهنما از طريق سايت سازمان قابل دسترسي است) و فراهم نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز ثبت‌نام به پايگاه اطلاع رساني سازمان سنجش‌ آموزش كشور به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور  مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذكور اقدام نمايند.

ضمناً آن دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام نموده‌اند، مي‌توانند در صورت تمايل تا تاريخ فوق، نسبت به مشاهده و ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت نامي خود اقدام نمايند.

لازم به توضيح است دانش آموزان شاخه نظري نظام آموزشي جديد 3-3-6 (علوم رياضي، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و هنر) كه مدرك ديپلم خود را تا تاريخ 98/05/31 دريافت مي‌نمايند مشمول تأثير سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1398 طبق ضوابط خواهند شد.لاکن آن دسته از دانش آموزان شاخه نظري نظام آموزشي جديد 3-3-6 كه مدرك ديپلم خود را تا تاريخ 97/05/31دریافت نکنند، چنانچه موفق به دریافت مدرک دیپلم خود تاتاریخ 98/06/31 شوند منعي براي ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون مذكور ندارند ولي سوابق تحصيلي براي آنان اعمال نخواهد شد. 

تبصره: دانش‌آموزان فني‌وحرفه‌اي يا كارودانش نظام آموزشي جديد 3-3-6 كه تا تاريخ 98/06/31 موفق به اخذ مدرك ديپلم شوند نيز مي‌توانند براساس مصوبه دوازدهمين و پانزدهمين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مورخ 97/04/17 و 97/10/08 در آزمون سراسري سال 1398 ثبت‌نام نمايند. اين داوطلبان لازم است از جدول گروه‌بندي عناوين ديپلم‌ها (جدول شماره 10 مندرج در صفحه 63 دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام) كدهاي ديپلم 21 (براي دانش آموزان فني و حرفه‌اي) و 22 (براي دانش آموزان كارودانش) را در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نامي خود درج نمايند. لازم به توضيح است اين داوطلبان مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي نخواهند*
http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=5991

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ای بابا چه بد کاش تمدید نمیشد_

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار کرد:  ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ از ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شده است و داوطلبان  با توجه به تمدید مهلت در نظر گرفته شده تا دوشنبه ششم اسفند ماه ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

وی افزود: تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز  تعداد ۸۳۲ هزار و ۳۷۴ نفر در آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند*

----------


## Miss.Sad

_اینا قصد دارن انقلاب کنن نه ؟ 

چرا تمدیدش کردن آخه لنتیا_

----------


## Romina_kh

کلا در هیچ زمینه ای شانس نداریم :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali.asghar

*حدود 800 هزار تا بودن تا امشب 1میلیون بستون بود ایا میدانید بخاطر  تولید همین تعداد دفترچه چند اصله درخت نابود میشه  مسئولین فکر ما نیستید فکر هوای پاک باشید 
2روز تمدید می کردید لااقل 4 روز*

----------


## Romina_kh

> *حدود 800 هزار تا بودن تا امشب 1میلیون بستون بود ایا میدانید بخاطر  تولید همین تعداد دفترچه چند اصله درخت نابود میشه  مسئولین فکر ما نیستید فکر هوای پاک باشید 
> 2روز تمدید می کردید لااقل 4 روز*


بعد این 4 روز بازم تمدید نکنن اخر اسفند صلوااااتتتتت :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Sad


اینا قصد دارن انقلاب کنن نه ؟ 

چرا تمدیدش کردن آخه لنتیا


همیشه میکنن حالا تا 10 اسفند دوباره تمدید نکنن صلوات*

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp



همیشه میکنن حالا تا 10 اسفند دوباره تمدید نکنن صلوات


بدبخت شدیم رفت 
این کنکور سرتاپاش ضرر بود واس نظام قدیمیا 
این 4 روز تمدیدش دیگه چی بود_

----------


## Fawzi

ممنون سینا بابت اطلاع.
خودم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.

----------


## God_of_war

من ثبت نام نکردم همیشه ارتیستا اخر میرن ثبت نام کنن سیاه لشکرا اول  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Sad




بدبخت شدیم رفت 
این کنکور سرتاپاش ضرر بود واس نظام قدیمیا 
این 4 روز تمدیدش دیگه چی بود 


ضرر چی دوست عزیز کجاش ضرره هر کس تلاش کنه نتیجه می گیره*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


من ثبت نام نکردم همیشه ارتیستا اخر میرن ثبت نام کنن سیاه لشکرا اول 


برو زودتر ثبت نام کن داداش*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


خودم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.


ورچی هنوز نرفتین  من پارسال ثانیه 90 بودم دیپ کد پیشم درست نبود مصیب کشیدم تا درست شد امسالی همون شنبه  درس عبرت گرفتم از پارسال رفتم 
  را -فکر کنم سازمان سنجش بگه امسالی خبری از کیک اب میوه نیست نصفشون میرن انصراف میدن از شرکت در کنکور 

به طنز است 
*

----------


## Mysterious

> *حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار کرد:  ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ از ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شده است و داوطلبان  با توجه به تمدید مهلت در نظر گرفته شده تا دوشنبه ششم اسفند ماه ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
> 
> وی افزود: تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز  تعداد ۸۳۲ هزار و ۳۷۴ نفر در آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند*


من همچنان منتظرم به حد نصاب وزیر برسه
لابد باید بشن ۲ میلیون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> ورچی هنوز نرفتین  من پارسال ثانیه 90 بودم دیپ کد پیشم درست نبود مصیب کشیدم تا درست شد امسالی همون شنبه  درس عبرت گرفتم از پارسال رفتم 
>   را -فکر کنم سازمان سنجش بگه امسالی خبری از کیک اب میوه نیست نصفشون میرن انصراف میدن از شرکت در کنکور 
> 
> به طنز است 
> *


میریم ایشالا  :Yahoo (4): 
عکس نداریم برای ثبت نام :Yahoo (4):  برسه حتما  :Yahoo (4): 
 بقیه مدارک اوکیه  :Yahoo (4): 
ب امید موفقیت هممون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DR._.ALI

ایول میخاستم امشب آخر وقت برم ثبت نام که کنسل شد میزارم همون 6 اسفند ثیت نام میکنم :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن:مطمئن باشید رکورد ثبت نام کنکور میشکنه امسال با این وضعیت و تجربی بالای یه میلیون شرکت کننده خواهد داشت :Y (582):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> برو زودتر ثبت نام کن داداش*


سینا به نظرم قند تو دلت آب شده نه؟!  :Yahoo (65): 
البته اینطوریایی که من میبینم کله قند تو دلت آب شده ظاهرا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## saj8jad

> ایول میخاستم امشب آخر وقت برم ثبت نام که کنسل شد میزارم همون 6 اسفند ثیت نام میکنم
> پ.ن:مطمئن باشید رکورد ثبت نام کنکور میشکنه امسال با این وضعیت و تجربی بالای یه میلیون شرکت کننده خواهد داشت


اسکار خسته ترین داوطلب رو هم میدیم به تو علی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> اسکار خسته ترین داوطلب رو هم میدیم به تو علی


این اسکار واقعا ارزشمنده میندازم تو گردنم همیشه دمت جییییز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> میریم ایشالا 
> عکس نداریم برای ثبت نام برسه حتما 
>  بقیه مدارک اوکیه 
> ب امید موفقیت هممون

----------


## Fawzi

> 


 :Yahoo (20): 
لطف کنید از گیف های تولید داخل استفاده کنید  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (4): 
در غیر اینصورت چرخه اقتصادی به گردش مالی خودش در نمیاد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




ضرر چی دوست عزیز کجاش ضرره هر کس تلاش کنه نتیجه می گیره



یه میلیون نفر بشه نزدیک 700 نفرش نظام قدیمه 
نظام جدیدا میدونین چقد زرنگترن 
همه جاش ضرره !!!_

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Sad





یه میلیون نفر بشه نزدیک 700 نفرش نظام قدیمه 
نظام جدیدا میدونین چقد زرنگترن 
همه جاش ضرره !!!


نه عزیز این طور نیست که کسی زرنگ تر باشه نظام قدیم هم زرنگن بذار کنکور برگزار شه اونجا مشخص میشه*

----------


## im.khazan

> من همچنان منتظرم به حد نصاب وزیر برسه
> لابد باید بشن ۲ میلیون


با این اوضاع بعیدم نیس :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> لطف کنید از گیف های تولید داخل استفاده کنید 
> در غیر اینصورت چرخه اقتصادی به گردش مالی خودش در نمیاد




*پ.ن :* صرفا جهت تلطیف فضا  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Fawzi

> *پ.ن :* صرفا جهت تلطیف فضا



علی برکت الله  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

 :Yahoo (20):   :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
بنظرم یه تایپک گیف بزنید :Yahoo (10): 
موجب شادی جوانانی
 :16:

----------


## saj8jad

> علی برکت الله 
> 
>  
> بنظرم یه تایپک گیف بزنید
> موجب شادی جوانانی


ترزا می مثل این فلج مغزا میخنده خخخ ، خودش اینو ببینه یه هفته همینطوری میخنده یحتمل  :Yahoo (4): 

بیخیال آبجی ، باس الان بریم سر درس و مشقامون  :Yahoo (4):  1 میلیونتان ناسلامتی، 1 میلیونتا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## tamanaviki

منم یکشنبه غروب ثبتنام میکنم..ربطی ب آمار نداره هر کی خونده باشه همونم رتبه میاره تموم

----------


## Fawzi

> ترزا می مثل این فلج مغزا میخنده خخخ ، خودش اینو ببینه یه هفته همینطوری میخنده یحتمل 
> 
> بیخیال آبجی ، باس الان بریم سر درس و مشقامون  1 میلیونتان ناسلامتی، 1 میلیونتا


عالیه خداییش  :Yahoo (4): 
بله بله ب درساتون سلام برسونید  :Yahoo (4): 
یوقت از قافله سیاه لشکرا عقب نیوفتید  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Fawzi

> منم یکشنبه غروب ثبتنام میکنم..ربطی ب آمار نداره هر کی خونده باشه همونم رتبه میاره تموم


اَحسنت :Yahoo (83):

----------


## rezarezaet

*نگران نباشید مسولان بیشتر ازآینده کشورشون ( که ماها باشیم ) نگران جیباشونن هرچندمستقیم نمیره تو جیبشون اما با پاداشش هایی که میگرن و ... دل و میزنن به دریا و ..
اگه همین طور پیش بره تا سال 1400 هم دو کنکور برگزرا میشه بخاطر حجم عظیم داوطلبان نظام قدیم. 
نمیدونید این حجم داوطلب ها چه درآمدی داره هرچند مقداریش صرف هزینه ها میشه اما تعداد هرچی بالاتر بره درآمدش ببیشتر و سربه فلک میکشه
البته هزینه اصلاح و بازبینی پاسخ نامه و بررسی و راستی آزمایی اطلاعات ثبت نامی رو منظورمه و گرنه طراحی که همونه چه هزار نفر باشن چه بیش از یک میلیون نفر

در پایان کاری به حجم داوطلبین نداشته باشید، درستون بخونید چون هرکی بیشتر و بهتر بخونه میتونه پاسخ بده و همیشه عده ی زیادی سیاهی لشکر داریم که حتی همه دروس رو منفی زدن
پس افکارتون با این چیزا مخدوش نفرمایید و خودتونو نگران نکنید*

----------


## Mariyana

سلام مطمئنید مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شده بزارم فردا؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mariyana


سلام مطمئنید مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شده بزارم فردا؟


اره*

----------

